# K40 and K46 interchangeable?



## cheepsox (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Y'all. Thinking about getting a brand new used tractor. Love the JD hydrostatic foot pedals. Finding a lot of used deers out there with bad hydrostatic transmissions.

Mine is a LA110, which I believe has the k40. Any used ones I like tend to be L120 or L130 or LA130, which all have bad trans, and all have the k46 i believe. 

Apparently the K46 is rated for heavier loads than the k40, but obviously more prone to failure.

One, will my k40 from my LA110 bolt right in wherever a k46 goes?

Two, will a 20-24 hp engine tear my k40 to bits? Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it is the T40,that is in the La110.
Go to WWW.Tuff Torq.com,and they have techs to answer the question of interchange.
As for the engine size hurting it,...no,as long as the input speed is the same.
That is,if the pulley on the T40 is 2700 rpm,then as long as you keep that pulley speed(at the trans),you could run 100 hp,and not hurt it.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I have an LA 120 with the 40 trans. Mine has the twin Briggs engine with 21HP. But when I look at the official replacement part, they list the K46. So I would assume it would fit. i am curious to hear what you find if I ever need to replace mine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Many of them were "upgrades" ,of a previous type,and will bolt in.
As I stated ,earlier,talk to their techs. It might save you a big headache.


----------

